

3D Wikipedia (SIGGRAPH Asia 2013) - bane
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CNWFZzmZ0as&app=desktop

======
bane
I'm curious how difficult it would be to take a live video feed or near real-
time camera input, match it against the 3d model, and find where relevant
information is in a body of text. Using maybe glass and your phone or tablet
for the text.

Be great for tourism, complex machine maintenance and repair, crime scene
forensics, etc.

------
anigbrowl
Excellent work - looks like an inevitable outcome.

